# Puffer Paradise... Perhaps?



## minnnt (21 Jan 2012)

Hi there, just thought i would share one of my latest incarnations. 

*Tank:* Fluval Vicenza 180

*Lighting:* 2x24w T5HO

Filtration: 1 TetraTEC EX1200, 1 APS 1000EF

*Co2:* None

*Fertiliser:* Full EI

*Substrate:* Unipac Limpopo

*Hardscape:* Mopani wood and white(ish) rocks. 

*Fauna:* 3 Colomesus Asellus, 2 Otocinclus Affinis

*Flora:* 
Amazon Frogbit
Anbuias Barteri
Anubias Barteri Nana
Anubias Heterophila
Christmas Moss
Cryptocoryne Tropica
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown
Eichhornia Diversifolia
Elodea Densa
Hygrophila Polysperma
Java Fern 
Java Fern Narrow
Limnophila Sessiliflora
Pogostemon Helferi
Straight Vallis

(Apologies for the mix of common and latin names, lol.) 


DSC02316 by David Raynham, on Flickr


DSC0219 by David Raynham, on Flickr

Will add some more pics tomorrow.  

Cheers.


----------



## DeeFromBrooklyn (23 Jan 2012)

Great tank, Lots of room for growth.


----------

